# This is about CPVC FMIP adapters



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*For many a year we worked for a company in the western end of Allentown. The company made electronic circuit boards. In the early stages all boards were hand made and soldered, usually by female employes. Over the years it became automated. Robots picked the electronics and insrted them in the boards. The solderiing was done in a wave soldering machine. That made necessary a machine to wash the boards. That wash was made by tempered de-ionised water. After about 3 years of use a schedule 80 piece of piping leaked where it attached to the machine to a 1" MIP thread. Really it was a simple fix as there was a union. New sch 80 FIP adapter and the piping necessary to fit the line back up. Problem next day or day after same leak same place. Did it the 2nd time, and a third time. Now we have to find out why the females were cracking. First we got blamed for over tightening. Finally an engineer at Hartel said "what are using to seal the joints?" I replied teflon tape. He said that is the problem use a water based teflon paste in a can. That did the job no more cracked female adapters ... Anybody else ever hear of this?*


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Some sort of chemical reaction from the teflon to the plastic


Do you recall when ISE garbage disposals were having a problem with plumbers using Recto-seal pipe dope on the connection to the disposal and the plastic flange was warping and cracking...???. They even put a sticker on the disposal saying not to use rec-to-seal to connect to the drain with...

they finally has to re-design the disposal because no one was paying attention to the warnings.


Do you remember when Delta Faucets was having a problem with the crystal balls on their single handle lavatory faucets... they were cracking and breaking due to the ladies hair spray being used in the bathroom.. this was way back in the early to mid 70s.......


probably about the same thing going on...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've never heard of that before that Teflon tape will cause a schedule 80 pvc adapter to crack but pipe dope won't. I'm skeptical about that. I'm not saying that I think it's a bunch of bunk, but seeing is believing.

Could it be that the Teflon tape is so slick that the plumber will over-tighten, whereas the pipe dope isn't as slippery and the plumber doesn't crank it as much?


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Probably the latter. There's also the sch 80 FIP with the metal stiffening ring. Tried one of those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> Some sort of chemical reaction from the teflon to the plastic
> 
> 
> Do you recall when ISE garbage disposals were having a problem with plumbers using Recto-seal pipe dope on the connection to the disposal and the plastic flange was warping and cracking...???. They even put a sticker on the disposal saying not to use rec-to-seal to connect to the drain with...
> ...


I think Delta still has a problem with those crystal handles and the cleaner "scrubbing bubbles"


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

I haven't installed a crystal handle delta faucet since I was an apprentice. We use delta almost exclusively. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

indyjim said:


> I haven't installed a crystal handle delta faucet since I was an apprentice. We use delta almost exclusively.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk















I know this is off-topic, {sorry Bill,} but I cut my teeth on Moen. 

I worked for a contractor for about {2} years doing new construction and all he installed was Moen; tub valves, kitchen faucets, lav faucets, Moen widespread lavs, roman tub deckmount faucets were Moen {we call them roman tubs, others may know them as cultured marble tubs}.

When we tested a 2nd rough, sometimes the tub valve Moen cartridge was scorched from the torch if the plumber left the cartridge in the valve,{when he roughed it in} we used to just swap it out and keep moving. If we had a service warranty call after people moved in, we would quickly repair what needed repairing and keep on trucking to the next new construction lot. 
So by the time I went into service, I was very familiar with Moen.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

The tefloncreats to much pressure on the fip. And snappo. We never use any pvc fip adaptors. The only time we do is when it is built into the unit we are installing or servicing. Such as water filters. And with those it gets pipe dope and 1 time around of tight teflon. NO MORE THAN 1 TIME AROUND OR PROBLEMS WILL OCCURE.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I've seen copper female adapters crack due to teflon tape.


----------

